

President Obama: "Today is a big step in our march toward equality." - reimertz
https://twitter.com/potus/status/614435467120001024

======
reimertz
Love is blind and should be allowed as long as it's not hurting anybody. I
can't believe it was just 11 years ago since the first legal Gay marriage
happened in United States.

But still, this makes me super happy, that a president would write something
like this, so publicly. It gives me hope for the humanity.

